# Scoped GP100



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Some how in many, many years of shooting I had never tried a scoped handgun. It was fun but not worth the expense. For me this set up would be something to shoot off of sand bags only. The scope shows you how much your really moving. Even with good stance and grip. You have to wait for the cross hairs to cycle through the involuntary figure eight. And pull the trigger as the cross hair moves over the bulls eye.

Same set up with a red dot is where I'm going with this next.


----------

